# Just plain new ( green)



## synway (May 27, 2008)

Hi all , glad to be able to hear about all your efforts and thanks in advance for help'in me learn.

I have a 1959 case model 410B, Serial # 6122088. This is a gas unit. On the engine block it is stamped, 190RO5410 or it could be 19QRO5410.

My immediate challenge is that the oil filter is not getting oil. I removed the oil filter housing and both ports are clear on the housing part. Can or should I blow air in the ports on the engine block? Does any one know why the oil is not going through the filter? There is oil pressure registering on the oil pressure gauge. It has on it a LF571 Fleet Guard oil filter.
Another issue I would like to address is (this is really my first tractor) why is it so hard to engage a gear without them chattering (grinding) from neutral, it seems to be smooth when I am in another gear initially.

Mike


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

welcome to the tractor forum synway! Hope keep us updated on your progress with your "new" tractor.

As far as the gears chattering. Have you checked the oil level in the tranny? Sometimes I have to let the clutch out, while in neutral, then push in clutch and try to shift into gear to rotate the gears a little so they mesh smoother. I notice this most when going from forward to reverse and back. Don't know if that will help but its cheap and easy to try. If that doesn't do it you may be looking at a new clutch. 

As far as your oil filter problem, again check the oil level to make sure its full and make sure the passages look clear for the oil to get to the filter. Check with a small screw driver. Especially if you are close to a regularly scheduled oil change anyway. I can't think of any problem with blowing air into the tractor where the oil filter screws on so long as you didn't go nuts with it. Short bursts should be plenty. I would probably loosen the oil fill cap before I do that to make sure there is plenty of escape for the air. I would change oil before running it in case you did blow some grunge back in to the motor then give it a try.

Let us know what happens. Caseman D and some others here are the experts. If they don't jump in soon feel free to PM them.

Andy


----------



## synway (May 27, 2008)

*410B*

Thanks Chrpmaster
This tractor has the case-o-matic, which I'm still learning about. I had some old single action hyd. cylinders that I used for the loader that were leaking at the seals(seals are on route),so once all is put back together it may prove to not be so hard to put into gear.

About the oil filter, I'm guessing not all the oil is forced to go through the filter in the flow of things.

I've picked up a service manual and am wondering if getting an owners manual will help understand the tractor more.

any suggested sites or articles on the 410b would be welcomed.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Let me add my welcome as well synway. 

On these older tractors, especially if they have sat for a long time unused it is common for the clutches to become stuck or stick to a certain degree. This in turn can cause the gear clash you are experiencing. 

I had a similar problem on an old Kubota I previously had. My choices were split the tractor and repair the clutch or start the tractor with the clutch in and the transmission in gear. Once the trans was already in gear it was not so bad shifting between gears. When shifting between gears push the clutch in well ahead of time BEFORE you attempt to shift gears. 

This hopefully allows the transmission gears a chance to slow a bit. Sometimes this does not work especially if the clutch disk is rusted to the fly wheel. 

Sometime just runing the tractor a lengthy amount of time using it or sometime hooking the tractor to a heavy load and pulling it. 

Bare in mind many of these old tractors never shifted that well to begin with so be patient with them. Kinda like helping an old lady across the street.  

One reason the oil filter is not getting oil is that perhaps the oil pump oil filter bypass is stuck open and or the bypass spring or other item is broken. Another possibility is something being clogged with engine sludge in the oil pump. You may have to have a look at the oil pump. 

The guy you need to be talking to is Casemand. He is our resident expert and collector extraordinaire here on Tractor Forum. He drops in from time to time, hopefully Tom will see this post and set us all straight. :cheers:


----------



## synway (May 27, 2008)

*Thanks*

:cheers:


----------

